# 10-10-10



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well yesterday on 10-10-10 I was on a local club cruise when my transmission lost 3rd and 4th gear. wondering what you guys would recommend for a rebuild..... o yeah it happened at 38k miles little weird but I got to fix it!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Might not need a full rebuild, just a new valve body? Sounds like it's not "shot" if you still have 1st & 2nd.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Terrorists.. They got you.
I was flying back from Germany yesterday, so better you than me.
Sounds odd at the low miles. Check the fluid, or replace it. Second gear usually goes first.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah I dont have funds to fix it now so its close to storage. So in a couple of months I will be having it looked at so we will see what happens I guess!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You may just have a bad or dirty shift solonid.


----------

